# Restart loop in windows 8.1 (acer)



## Kirsebaer (Oct 15, 2014)

I've had my acer computer for a bit more than a year now. Except for some doka virus last year it has been working perfectly fine.

Now it won't start. I get to the start screen, (before log-on) but when I press the screen to enter the log-on page it says: " Your PC ran into some problems and needs to restart, we will collect some info, bla bla, SYSTEM_ERROR_EXEPTION"

And the same thing happens over and over. 

I don't have a windows 8 cd or any other cd's from acer.

What can I do? I hope some one out there can help me 

The best, Kirstine


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You're going to need a Windows 8 Installation CD or recovery CD. This won't easily solved without one.

See if you can boot your system into Safe Mode:

5 Ways to Boot into Safe Mode in Windows 8 & Windows 8.1

How far past a year is the system in terms of age? One year + two months?


----------

